# Πελάτες εξωτερικού



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

Θέλω να θέσω το εξής ερώτημα:

Όταν κάνουμε μεταφράσεις για πελάτη από τις ΗΠΑ και πληρωνόμαστε σε δολάρια, και έρχεται η στιγμή να τα δηλώσουμε στην εφορία, τι κάνουμε για τα παρακάτω θέματα:

1) Πρέπει να αναφέρονται κάθε τρίμηνο στην περιοδική ΦΠΑ σε κάποιο κωδικό ή δηλώνονται μόνο μια φορά το χρόνο στα έσοδά μας και στην εκκαθαριστική ΦΠΑ;
2) Όταν τα δηλώνουμε, ποια ισοτιμία δολαρίου-ευρώ χρησιμοποιούμε;

Μη μου πείτε, παρακαλώ, να ρωτήσω το λογιστή μου. Τον ρώτησα και δεν ξέρει. Οπότε, πριν αρχίσω να ψάχνω όλο το ίντερνετ ή για άλλο λογιστή, αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι ας μου πει.


----------



## stathis (Jun 2, 2009)

Σκόπευα κι εγώ να ανοίξω παρεμφερές νήμα.
Συγκεκριμένα, θέλω να ρωτήσω ποια είναι η *απόλυτα* νόμιμη και προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία όσον αφορά τους πελάτες εντός ΕΕ. Κόβουμε απόδειξη; Πώς τη συμπληρώνουμε; Προκειμένου να πληρώνομαι από το εξωτερικό, πρέπει να κάνω τη σχετική διαδικασία στην εφορία που αφορά τις ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές, ή απλώς δηλώνω τα αντίστοιχα έσοδα στο πεδίο για τις πράξεις λήπτη;

(Αλεξάνδρα, προτιμάς να ανοίξω ξεχωριστό νήμα ή καλά είναι εδώ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

Μια χαρά είναι εδώ. Πήρα πληροφορίες, θα κάνω μια δημοσίευση σε λίγο. Νομίζω ότι αφορά όλες τις χώρες, απλώς οι εκτός ευρώ έχουν μια πρόσθετη διαδικασία για την ισοτιμία.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 2, 2009)

stathis said:


> Προκειμένου να πληρώνομαι από το εξωτερικό, πρέπει να κάνω τη σχετική διαδικασία στην εφορία που αφορά τις ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές, ή απλώς δηλώνω τα αντίστοιχα έσοδα στο πεδίο για τις πράξεις λήπτη;



Στάθη, αναφορικά με τις ενδοκοινοτικές, πρέπει κατά την έναρξη εργασιών που κάνεις στην εφορία να επιλέξεις το αντίστοιχο κουτάκι (ασκεί ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές, ή κάτι τέτοιο λέει το πεδίο). Αν δεν το έχεις επιλέξει και έχεις ενδοκοινοτικές, πας στην εφορία και κάνεις τη σχετική μεταβολή. Για τα εκτός ΕΕ, θα ενημερώσει η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## stathis (Jun 2, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Αν δεν το έχεις επιλέξει και έχεις ενδοκοινοτικές, πας στην εφορία και κάνεις τη σχετική μεταβολή.


Έτσι ήξερα κι εγώ από τη λογίστριά μου, αλλά μου είπε φίλη και συνάδελφος ότι δεν χρειάζεται και ότι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το πεδίο που αφορά τις πράξεις λήπτη.

(Με έχει πιάσει απελπισία πλέον. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι δεν συμφωνούμε εμείς μεταξύ μας για τα λογιστικά, αλλά ότι δεν συμφωνούν ούτε και οι λογιστές μεταξύ τους. Τα παραδείγματα αφθονούν...)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2009)

Από το δικό μου λογιστή ξέρω αυτό που λέει η Κατερίνα. Αν θέλεις, ρωτάω και στην εταιρεία για επιβεβαίωση. Νομίζω ότι και στην εφορία το ίδιο μου είχαν πει.


----------



## stathis (Jun 2, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω, βρείτε τα με την usurpadora. :)


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 3, 2009)

Λοιπόν, όταν είχα κάνει έναρξη, θεωρώντας ότι θα κάνω δουλειές και με το εξωτερικό, είχα συμπληρώσει το κουτάκι των ενδοικοινοτικών συναλλαγών. 
Είχα βγάλει κωδικούς για να κάνω ηλεκτρονικά τη φορολογική δήλωσή μου, και κάποτε θέλησα να αρχίσω να δηλώνω ηλεκτρονικά και το ΦΠΑ.
Έκανα την αίτηση, την οποία μου την απέρριπτε συνεχώς το taxinet, σημειώνοντας ότι πρέπει να συμπληρώσω σωστά το πεδίο για τις ενδοκοινοτικές (εγώ, εκεί επέλεγα ναι).
Τελικά, σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μου με το κέντρο, ο υπάλληλος με πληροφόρησε τα εξής (και τα επιβεβαίωσε και ο λογιστής μου).
Από τη στιγμή που παρέχω υπηρεσίες σε χώρα της ΕΕ, δεν κάνω ενδοκοινοτική συναλλαγή, αλλά πράξεις λήπτη. Ενδοκοινοτικές θεωρούνται εμπορικές και άλλες δραστηριότητες εντός ΕΕ (π.χ. εισάγω μηχανήματα από τη Γερμανία). Εμείς, με τις μεταφράσεις, δεν εμπίπτουμε σε αυτές.
Τώρα, ο λογιστής μου μού λέει ότι κανονικά τα invoices μπαίνουν στις τριμηνιαίες (αν δείτε, στις εκροές περιλαμβάνονται και οι πράξεις λήπτη), αλλά δεν χρεωνόμαστε ΦΠΑ.
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό μπορεί να ισχύει και για παροχή υπηρεσιών σε αμερικανική εταιρεία.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα, 
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη
Μ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Τα ίδια ακριβώς ισχύουν και για τις αμερικανικές εταιρείες. Η διαδικασία απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα είναι η εξής:

Όταν στέλνουμε τιμολόγιο σε μια ξένη εταιρεία (ή μας το στέλνει αυτή, όπως κάνουν οι εταιρείες με τις οποίες συνεργάζομαι), πρέπει να κόψουμε παραστατικό, δηλαδή απόδειξη/τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών, ακόμα κι αν δεν πρόκειται να το στείλουμε σ' αυτούς. Το κόβουμε και το κρατάμε. Γράφουμε επάνω "απαλλάσσεται από ΦΠΑ βάσει του νόμου 2859/00, άρθρο 14, παρ. 3". 

Αν το ποσόν είναι σε ευρώ, έχει καλώς, το περνάμε κανονικά στα βιβλία μας. Αν είναι σε δολάρια, περιμένουμε να πιστωθεί ο λογαριασμός μας για να ξέρουμε την ισοτιμία. Οπότε, γράφουμε στην απόδειξη τα δολάρια και στο κάτω μέρος τα αντίστοιχα ευρώ, τα οποία επίσης περνάμε στα βιβλία μας. 

Στην περιοδική ΦΠΑ, περνάμε αυτά τα ποσά στον κωδικό 308, και υπολογίζουμε αναλογικά τη μείωση της επιστροφής ΦΠΑ που προκύπτει από τις δαπάνες μας. Δηλαδή, δεν αφαιρείται όλο το ΦΠΑ που δικαιούμαστε, αλλά ένα ποσοστό του -- η διαδικασία λέγεται pro rata. Εδώ χρειάζεται ο λογιστής, τουλάχιστον την πρώτη φορά που θα το κάνουμε, για να μας δείξει και να ξέρουμε στο μέλλον.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα,
η λογίστρια εδώ με πληροφόρησε ότι η ισοτιμία που χρησιμοποιείς στη δήλωση είναι η ισοτιμία που ίσχυε κατά την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του τιμολογίου και ότι δεν έχει σημασία πότε θα πληρωθείς. Επίσης μου είπε ότι απαλάσεσσαι εντελώς από το ΦΠΑ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Για το ΦΠΑ, το έγραψα κι εγώ, αλλά για την ισοτιμία δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αλήθεια, κάποιο λάθος κάνει η λογίστριά σου. Δεν μπορεί να φορολογείσαι για τιμή δολαρίου που δεν ισχύει όταν πας να εισπράξεις τα λεφτά -- είτε προς τα πάνω είτε προς τα κάτω. Διαφορετική πληροφορία πήρα από άλλο λογιστή.


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν στέλνουμε τιμολόγιο σε μια ξένη εταιρεία (ή μας το στέλνει αυτή, όπως κάνουν οι εταιρείες με τις οποίες συνεργάζομαι), πρέπει να κόψουμε παραστατικό, δηλαδή απόδειξη/τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών, ακόμα κι αν δεν πρόκειται να το στείλουμε σ' αυτούς. Το κόβουμε και το κρατάμε. Γράφουμε επάνω "απαλλάσσεται από ΦΠΑ βάσει του νόμου 2859/00, άρθρο 14, παρ. 3".


Με την παρακράτηση φόρου τι γίνεται;



Alexandra said:


> Στην περιοδική ΦΠΑ, περνάμε αυτά τα ποσά στον κωδικό 308


Ο κωδικός 308 είναι οι πράξεις λήπτη;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Παρακράτηση φόρου προφανώς δεν γίνεται. Θα τον πληρώσουμε όταν έρθει η ώρα να κάνουμε τη δήλωσή μας.

Ο κωδικός 308 λέει "Εκροές φορολογητέες, εκτός Ελλάδος".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Η λογίστρια δεν είναι δική μου, είναι μέλος λογιστικής ΑΕ που χειρίζεται λογαριασμούς πελατών εξωτερικού και κάνει τέτοιες συναλλαγές συνέχεια. Θα την ξαναρωτήσω πάντως, απλώς το ανέφερα επειδή μου το τόνισε.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 3, 2009)

Ξέρεις, Αλεξάνδρα, είναι πολύ πιθανό να ισχύει (άλλο ένα πράγμα να τραβάμε τα μαλλιά μας), γιατί ουσιαστικά όταν κόβουμε το invoice, υποτίθεται ότι γίνεται και η πληρωμή.


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Διαφορετική πληροφορία πήρα από άλλο λογιστή.


Τι σας έλεγα...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Και το μεγαλύτερο πανηγύρι θα ήταν αν πήγαινες να ρωτήσεις στην Εφορία.


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Παρακράτηση φόρου προφανώς δεν γίνεται. Θα τον πληρώσουμε όταν έρθει η ώρα να κάνουμε τη δήλωσή μας.


Δηλαδή αν κάνω μια δουλειά αξίας 100 ευρώ, κόβω απόδειξη για 100 ευρώ, χωρίς προσθαφαιρέσεις ΦΠΑ και ΦΕΕ.
(Πάντως από το "προφανώς" μέχρι την πράξη υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση ενίοτε...)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Όχι, όχι, αυτό που λες είναι σίγουρα έτσι, βλέπω τέτοια τιμολόγια συνέχεια. Στη δήλωση είναι το θέμα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Ξέρεις, Αλεξάνδρα, είναι πολύ πιθανό να ισχύει (άλλο ένα πράγμα να τραβάμε τα μαλλιά μας), γιατί ουσιαστικά όταν κόβουμε το invoice, υποτίθεται ότι γίνεται και η πληρωμή.


Όταν όμως η εταιρεία έχει πολιτική να σε πληρώνει 1,5 ή 2 μήνες μετά, εσύ κόβεις σήμερα την απόδειξη και τα λεφτά μετατρέπονται με άλλη ισοτιμία 2 μήνες μετά. Επιπλέον, η ισοτιμία μετατροπής είναι δεδομένη και φαίνεται από την κατάθεση του εμβάσματος στο λογαριασμό σου, ενώ η ισοτιμία της μέρας που έκοψες το τιμολόγιο είναι κάτι που αποδεικνύεται με χρονοβόρες αναδρομές στο διαδίκτυο, σωστά; Δηλαδή, αν θέλουν να ελέγξουν έναν φορολογούμενο, ψάχνουν για κάθε διαφορετική μέρα που κόπηκε ένα τιμολόγιο πόσο ήταν το δολάριο εκείνη τη μέρα; Πολύ πιο απλό είναι να δουν το παραστατικό της τράπεζας που δείχνει πόσα λεφτά κατατέθηκαν στο λογαριασμό σου, και λέει την τελική τιμή σε ευρώ, χωρίς συντελεστές μετατροπής.

Αλλά, φυσικά, δεν παίρνω και όρκο ότι γίνεται το πιο λογικό. Μπορεί να είναι και έτσι, να αναγκάζεσαι να κόβεις απόδειξη για διαφορετικό ποσό απ' αυτό που εισπράττεις.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 3, 2009)

Συμφωνω 100%. Γι'αυτό είπα άλλωστε ότι είναι άλλη μία αιτία να τραβάμε τα μαλλιά μας. Πάντως, θέλω να ελπίζω ότι ο τρόπος που σου πρότειναν (περιμένεις δηλαδή να πιστωθεί ο λογαριασμός και συμπληρώνεις ανάλογα) να είναι αποδεκτός. 
Αλλιώς, πραγματικά είναι μπλέξιμο.
Έχω την εξής απορία, όμως. Τι κάνεις στις περιπτώσεις που το τρίμηνό σου έχει κλείσει, δεν έχει πιστωθεί ακόμα ο τελευταίος μήνας και εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις τη δήλωση; Λογικά, δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις στην επόμενη τριμηνία, γιατί το invoice ανήκει στο προηγούμενο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Επανέρχομαι: η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι η δήλωση ΦΠΑ απεικονίζει τα τιμολόγιά μας, βάσει των οποίων θα γίνεται και ο έλεγχος, φαντάζομαι. Άρα, η ισοτιμία που χρησιμοποιούμε είναι η ισοτιμία που ισχύει τη μέρα που κόβεται το τιμολόγιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Απάντηση από γνώστη του θέματος:
Αν δεν έχεις πληρωθεί, δεν τα βάζεις στην περιοδική του ΦΠΑ. Ούτε στην επόμενη. Όσα αντίστοιχα παραστατικά έχεις, τα βάζεις στην Εκκαθαριστική στο τέλος του χρόνου. Αυτά που δεν έβαλες στις περιοδικές λόγω του ότι δεν είχαν εξοφληθεί μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή. Ουσιαστικά, δεν έχει και τόση σημασία γιατί δεν έχουν ΦΠΑ και δεν επηρεάζουν το ποσό του ΦΠΑ που πληρώνεις κάθε τρίμηνο. Είναι σημαντικό μόνο στο βαθμό που τα ποσά πρέπει να αντιστοιχούν λογιστικά. Για να μην έχεις ντράβαλα, ότι άλλα ποσά δήλωσες στην τριμηνιαία κι άλλα στο τέλος του χρόνου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2009)

Περιμένω να δω πού θα καταλήξετε γιατί έχω να εκδώσω ένα τιμολόγιο Αμερικής (τους απέφευγα ως τώρα αλλά μου έτυχε). Μια λύση είναι να κάνουν οι Έλληνες μεταφραστές την εξής εξήγηση στους εκτός ΕΕ πελάτες: επειδή εδώ έχουμε μια τρελή κατάσταση, εμείς θα σας τιμολογούμε στο νόμισμά μας (ευρώ) κι εσείς να φροντίζετε να μας βάζετε το σωστό ποσό όταν θα μας πληρώνετε. Αμέ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Νεότερα νέα: Μάλλον έχει δίκιο η Μάτα. Βάζεις την τιμή fixing της μέρας που κόβεις το τιμολόγιο, και η διαφορά καταχωρείται αργότερα σε κάτι που λέγεται "συναλλαγματικές διαφορές", αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει σε ποια δήλωση υπάρχει αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Θα ρωτήσω, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα την πετύχω σήμερα. Μπορεί να πετύχω κανέναν άλλον όμως :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2009)

Εκδίδετε στο ξένο νόμισμα (λίρες, δολάρια). Μετατρέπετε με την επίσημη αντιστοιχία μήνα (νομίζω, δεν ρωτούσα πολλά, έχω αναφυλακτικές αντιδράσεις), η διαφορά (όταν θα εισπράξετε) μπαίνει στις συναλλαγματικές διαφορές. Τα ενδοκοινοτικά ποσά μπαίνουν στο κουτάκι με τις ενδοκοινοτικές εκροές και τα άλλα (π.χ. ΗΠΑ) στις εξαγωγές. Συμπληρώνουμε με λεπτομερή στοιχεία και τον ανακεφαλαιωτικό πίνακα. Έτσι γίνονται οι ενδοκοινοτικές διασταυρώσεις και ανακαλύπτουν ποια ΑΦΜ εισέπραξαν και δεν δήλωσαν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Θα ήθελα επίσης και μια επιβεβαίωση ότι ισχύει η διαδικασία pro-rata για τον κωδικό 308. Ξέρει κανένας;


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Περιμένω να δω πού θα καταλήξετε γιατί έχω να εκδώσω ένα τιμολόγιο Αμερικής


Καλό θα είναι να κάνουμε διάκριση μεταξύ του τιμολογίου (invoice), δηλαδή της τυπικής φόρμας που στέλνεις με mail στον πελάτη, και της απόδειξης παροχής υπηρεσιών.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2009)

Νεότερα: σούπερ εξειδικευμένη δικηγόρος σε θέματα ΦΠΑ μου είπε ότι η ισοτιμία που δηλώνεις στην περιοδική δήλωση είναι η αυτή που ίσχυε την πρότελευταία Τετάρτη του προηγούμενου μήνα από αυτόν που έκοψες την απόδειξη. Αν δηλαδή κόψω απόδειξη Ιούνιο, η ισοτιμία που χρησιμοποιώ είναι η ισοτιμία της πρότελευταίας Τετάρτης του Μαΐου. Όλα αυτά, βάση του κώδικα ΦΠΑ.

Γενικώς, είναι λίγο πολύπλοκο το θέμα, θα τη βάλω αύριο να μου τα εξηγήσει με πολλές λεπτομέρειες να σας ενημερώσω. Θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και pdf για να το δώσεις στο λογιστή σου, Αλεξάνδρα.

Επίσης, μου είπε ότι στα εξειδικευμένα λογιστικά φόρουμ (όπως το taxhaven) αναρτώνται κάθε μήνα οι αντίστοιχες ισοτιμίες για σκοπούς δήλωσης ΦΠΑ. Παράδειγμα αυτό: http://www.taxheaven.gr/bibliothiki/iso.php

Αυτό που μου είπε η λογίστρια, έμαθα, δεν είναι λάθος, απλώς γίνεται για λογιστικούς σκοπούς - μη με ρωτήσετε περισσότερα, είναι η ώρα δύσκολη και έχω βραχυκυκλώσει. Αύριο τα νεότερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2009)

Είναι απίστευτο αυτό που συμβαίνει! Έχει αρχίσει να μου κόβεται η όρεξη να έχω πελάτες εξωτερικού. Κοντεύω ν' αποφασίσω να τους κόψω μια και καλή.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος άγχους :)
Συνημμένα, δυο πιντιέφια από το βιβλίο Ο Φόρος Προστιθέμενης Αξίας των Γιαννακούρη-Κουκοβίνη, το οποίο περιέχει ερμηνεία σε ζητήματα του κώδικα ΦΠΑ. 
Το πρώτο λέει ότι ναι, όντως, απαλασσόμαστε από το ΦΠΑ και το δεύτερο περιγράφει τον υπολογισμό της ισοτιμίας για τον οποίο έγραψα χθες.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

Πραγματικά απίστευτο, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα... Ο καθένας λέει (και κάνει τελικά) ό,τι θέλει. 
Μάτα, εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω από τα αρχεία που ανέβασες είναι ότι ο προσδιορισμός της ισοτιμίας με το συγκεκριμένο τρόπο (τελευταία ή προτελευταία Τετάρτη του μήνα) είναι για εμπορεύματα που πρέπει να φορολογηθούν. Από τη στιγμή που τα δικά μας τιμολόγια απαλλάσσονται από τον ΦΠΑ, ποιος ο λόγος να ακολουθηθεί η συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία; Αφού δεν μπαίνουν στις περιοδικές ή, κι αν μπουν, για τυπικούς λόγους επειδή έχει εκδοθεί ελληνικό παραστατικό, δεν επηρεάζουν το ποσό του ΦΠΑ που πρέπει να καταβληθεί.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

Θα ξαναρωτήσω.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Θα ξαναρωτήσω.



Μύλος.......


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

Πάντως, ακόμα και τα έσοδα που απαλλάσσονται από ΦΠΑ πρέπει να μπαίνουν στις περιοδικές. Εγώ έχω και μπλοκάκι σειράς Α για δεύτερη δραστηριότητα και τα βάζω και αυτά.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

Μία μία οι δουλειές για να μην μπερδέψουμε ακόμα περισσότερο τα μπούτια μας εδώ πέρα.

Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, αυτά που θέλουμε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε είναι τα εξής:

1) Κόβουμε ή όχι ελληνικό παραστατικό;
Κόβουμε! Αν το ηλεκτρονικό τιμολόγιο είναι σε ξένο νόμισμα πρέπει να ευρωποιήσουμε. Σε ένα σημείο του ελληνικού παραστατικού βάζουμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη συναλλαγή "Απαλλάσσεται του ΦΠΑ βάσει του νόμου 2859/00, άρθρο 14, παράγραφος 3".

2) Με ποια ισοτιμία ευρωποιούμε το ξένο νόμισμα; 
Μέχρι τώρα έχει αναφερθεί η τιμή fixing της ημέρας έκδοσης του παραστατικού και αυτό που είπε η Μάτα, για την προτελευταία Τετάρτη του προηγούμενου μήνα (μάλλον μοιάζει με αυτό που ανέφερε νωρίτερα ο Προφέσορ για την «ισοτιμία μηνός»).

3) Με ποια τιμή φορολογούμαστε τελικά. Αυτήν στην οποία εκδόθηκε το παραστατικό ή αυτήν με την οποία ευρωποιήθηκε τελικά και πιστώθηκε στο λογαριασμό μας;
Μέχρι τώρα έχουν πέσει στο τραπέζι και οι δύο εκδοχές, με επικρατέστερη τη δεύτερη. Φτιάχνουμε μια στήλη στις άνευ ΦΠΑ εισαγωγές του βιβλίου εσόδων-εξόδων που την ονομάζουμε «Συναλλαγματικές διαφορές» και εκεί περνάμε τις διαφορές στα ποσά (είτε στα έσοδα είτε στα έξοδα) που προέκυψαν μετά την εξόφληση του παραστατικού, ως έκτακτα έσοδα ή έξοδα.

4) Μπαίνουν ή όχι τα παραστατικά αυτά στις περιοδικές δηλώσεις του ΦΠΑ;
Επίσης δύο εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες εκδοχές. Ναι μπαίνουν (στον κωδικό 308). Όχι δεν μπαίνουν.

5) Μπαίνουν ή όχι τα παραστατικά αυτά στην εκκαθαριστική δήλωση του ΦΠΑ;
Επίσης δύο εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες εκδοχές. Ναι μπαίνουν (στον κωδικό 666). Όχι δεν μπαίνουν.

6) Ισχύει το καθεστώς του Pro rata γι' αυτά τα παραστατικά;
Ξανά μανά. Ναι ισχύει. Όχι δεν ισχύει.

Κάτι ρώτησε ο Στάθης για παρακράτηση σ' αυτά τα παραστατικά, αλλά εδώ (προς το παρόν, μάλλον, γιατί κάθε μέρα προκύπτει και κάτι άλλο) συμφωνούμε όλοι ότι δεν υπάρχει παρακράτηση.
Αν ξέχασα κάτι, ας το συμπληρώσει κάποιος. Έχω χάσει κι εγώ πλέον τη μπάλα.

Και μια δική μου ερώτηση: Μάτα, τι στο κέρατο είναι το μπλοκάκι σειράς Α; Εγώ έχω ένα διάτρητο μπλοκάκι αποδείξεων παροχής υπηρεσιών.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Και μια δική μου ερώτηση: Μάτα, τι στο κέρατο είναι το μπλοκάκι σειράς Α; Εγώ έχω ένα διάτρητο μπλοκάκι αποδείξεων παροχής υπηρεσιών.



Είναι αυτό που έχει εφεύρει το Ελληνικό κράτος για να σου κάνει τη ζωή όσο πιο δύσκολη γίνεται και να εξασφαλίσει ότι οι μισοί Έλληνες θα τραπούν σε φοροδιαφυγή (όπου φύγει-φύγει).


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι αυτό που έχει εφεύρει το Ελληνικό κράτος για να σου κάνει τη ζωή όσο πιο δύσκολη γίνεται και να εξασφαλίσει ότι οι μισοί Έλληνες θα τραπούν σε φοροδιαφυγή (όπου φύγει-φύγει).


Αστεία-ξεαστεία, Δημήτρη, εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τι είδους μπλοκάκι είναι αυτό. Υπάρχει και σειράς Β, ας πούμε;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

Έχω και άλλη δραστηριότητα εκτός από μεταφράστρια (τα βράδια ντύνομαι κάτγουμαν και ξυλοφορτώνω εφοριακούς και λογιστές). Πήγα στην εφορία, το δήλωσα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κόβω αποδείξεις στους ταλαίπωρους μεταφραστές που με προσλαμβάνουν στο μπλοκάκι που γράφει _μεταφράστρια_. Έτσι, έκανα δεύτερο μπλοκάκι, με καινούρια σφραγίδα, που γράφει «κατγούμαν: υπηρεσίες ξυλοφόρτωσης», το οποίο σφραγίζεται με μια ειδική σφραγίδα που γράφει «Σειρά Α». Αν θέλεις να προσθέσεις και άλλες δραστηριότητες για να κάνεις νομίμως και άλλα πράγματα που δεν περιλαμβάνουν μετάφραση, π.χ. μαθήματα αγγλικών, καθαρισμούς πολυκατοικιών, κουρέματα γκαζόν κτλ, το δηλώνεις στην εφορία και παίρνεις ξεχωριστό μπλοκάκι, στο οποίο ναι μεν γίνεται η παρακράτηση ΦΕΕ 20% όταν δουλεύεις για εταιρείες, αλλά δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ για τις δουλειές που κάνεις έτσι. Άρα ναι, μπορείς να έχεις και σειρά β, φαντάζομαι και σειρά γ, δ, ε κτλ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 5, 2009)

Δηλαδή η "Σειρά Α" προορίζεται για δραστηριότητες που δεν επιβαρύνονται με ΦΠΑ;

(Φανταστείτε σπαρίλα και κούραση. Δεν έχω κουράγιο να σχολιάσω κάτι για την κατγούμαν, γμτ...)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

Όχι, κανονικα επιβαρύνονται με ΦΠΑ, αλλά επειδή αποδίδεις ΦΠΑ από την κύρια δραστηριότητα (εγώ μετάφραση, στην προκειμένη), απαλλάσσεσαι από τις δευτερεύουσες δραστηριότητες (πού να τρέχω με τα βινύλια στην εφορία; )


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 5, 2009)

Κοίτα τι μαθαίνει κανείς; Όμως αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να εκπέσει και ο ΦΠΑ για τις εισροές, σωστά; (Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση για τα βινύλια -- και σταμάτα μεσημεριάτικα, άντε!)


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

Μάλλον αυτή η άλλη δραστηριότητα πρέπει να είναι τόσο άσχετη όσο (πολύ παραστατικά) περιέγραψε η Μάτα. Διότι γνωρίζω συνάδελφο, η οποία στη σφραγίδα της λέει «Υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης-Υπηρεσίες διερμηνείας-Οργάνωση συνεδρίων-Σύμβουλος επιχειρήσεων» και τα κόβει όλα στο ίδιο μπλοκάκι. Νομίζω ότι έχει βάλει και μαθήματα ξένων γλωσσών, αλλά δεν κόβω και το κεφάλι μου...


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Κοίτα τι μαθαίνει κανείς; Όμως αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να εκπέσει και ο ΦΠΑ για τις εισροές, σωστά;



Να με συγχωρνάς, Κόμη, αλλά μήπως μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο λιανά γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς; It's not you, it's me, που λένε και οι Αγγλοσάξονες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

Ρώτησα: η ερμηνεία που ανέβασα εφαρμόζεται αναλογικά, άρα ισχύει και για εμάς. Αυτό που μου είπε η λογίστρια ισχύει για σκοπούς τήρησης βιβλίων. 
Αν κάτι δεν καταλάβατε, να μου το πείτε πολύ συγκεκριμένα να ξαναρωτήσω. Πότε θα με σιχτιρίσουν δεν ξέρω.



Katerina_A said:


> Μάλλον αυτή η άλλη δραστηριότητα πρέπει να είναι τόσο άσχετη όσο (πολύ παραστατικά) περιέγραψε η Μάτα. Διότι γνωρίζω συνάδελφο, η οποία στη σφραγίδα της λέει «Υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης-Υπηρεσίες διερμηνείας-Οργάνωση συνεδρίων-Σύμβουλος επιχειρήσεων» και τα κόβει όλα στο ίδιο μπλοκάκι. Νομίζω ότι έχει βάλει και μαθήματα ξένων γλωσσών, αλλά δεν κόβω και το κεφάλι μου...


Μάλλον δεν ισχύει. Απλώς εγώ αποφάσισα να γίνω κάτγουμαν αφότου είχα ανοίξει βιβλία ως μεταφράστρια, επομένως έκανα επέκταση, γι' αυτό έβγαλα άλλο μπλοκάκι. Εικάζω ότι αν το είχα αποφασίσει εξαρχής μπορεί να με έβαζαν στο ίδιο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

ΚΩΔ.308. Γράφεται:

1) Η αξία των παραδόσεων αγαθών φορολογητέων σε άλλο κράτος μέλος π.χ. πωλήσεις αγαθών στους επιβάτες ελληνικού σκάφους κατά τον πλου από Ιταλία - Ελλάδα.

2) Η αξία των παροχών υπηρεσιών, που σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 14 του ν.2859/2000 είναι φορολογητέες σε άλλο κράτος - μέλος, ανεξάρτητα αν ο φόρος αποδίδεται εκεί από το φορολογικό αντιπρόσωπο ή από το λήπτη της υπηρεσίας π.χ. η αξία της παροχής υπηρεσιών φασόν προς λήπτες εγκαταστημένους σε άλλο κράτος-μέλος, όταν η υπηρεσία αυτή φορολογείται στο άλλο Κ-Μ κ.λ.π..
*3) Η αξία των παροχών υπηρεσιών, που σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 14 του ν.2859/2000 είναι φορολογητέες εκτός της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.*

*[αυτό αφορά εμάς]*

4)Η αξία όλων γενικά των δραστηριοτήτων που πραγματοποιούνται εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης, που αν πραγματοποιούνταν στο εσωτερικό της χώρας θα παρείχαν δικαίωμα έκπτωσης του φόρου εισροών (π.χ. αγορά καφέ από Βραζιλία και πώληση στην Κύπρο).

5)Εργασίες των περιπτώσεων ιθ, κ, κα, κγ, κδ και κε της παραγρ.1 του άρθρου 22 του ν.2859/2000, εφόσον ο λήπτης είναι εγκαταστημένος εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης ή οι εργασίες αυτές συνδέονται άμεσα με αγαθά που εξάγονται σε τρίτη χώρα.




Katerina_A said:


> Με ποια τιμή φορολογούμαστε τελικά. Αυτήν στην οποία εκδόθηκε το παραστατικό ή αυτήν με την οποία ευρωποιήθηκε τελικά και πιστώθηκε στο λογαριασμό μας;
> Μέχρι τώρα έχουν πέσει στο τραπέζι και οι δύο εκδοχές, με επικρατέστερη τη δεύτερη. Φτιάχνουμε μια στήλη στις άνευ ΦΠΑ εισαγωγές του βιβλίου εσόδων-εξόδων που την ονομάζουμε «Συναλλαγματικές διαφορές» και εκεί περνάμε τις διαφορές στα ποσά (είτε στα έσοδα είτε στα έξοδα) που προέκυψαν μετά την εξόφληση του παραστατικού, ως έκτακτα έσοδα ή έξοδα.


Μου είπαν ότι οι συναλλαγματικές διαφορές θεωρούνται ανόργανα έσοδα (ή έξοδα, ανάλογα) και δε λαμβάνονται υπόψη στον υπολογισμό του φόρου.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μου είπαν ότι οι συναλλαγματικές διαφορές θεωρούνται ανόργανα έσοδα (ή έξοδα, ανάλογα) και δε λαμβάνονται υπόψη στον υπολογισμό του φόρου.



Δηλαδή, για να δω αν κατάλαβα, θα φορολογηθούμε με την ισοτιμία που ίσχυε την πρότελευταία Τετάρτη του μήνα που προηγείται της περιοδικής δήλωσης του ΦΠΑ;
Κι άμα η ισοτιμία αυτή ήταν π.χ. για το δολάριο 1,36 τότε, αλλά εγώ πληρώθηκα στο 1,42; Φάε τη χασούρα και σκάσε σου λέει ο φορολογικός κώδικας; Ωραία!
Κι αν είναι έτσι, όταν κόβω το παραστατικό (το ελληνικό που συνοδεύει το ξένο και πρέπει να είναι σε ευρώ) τι ισοτιμία θα βάζω; Θα πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι το τέλος του τριμήνου για να δω τι τιμή θα καθοριστεί; Αποκλείεται. Κάτι δεν έχω πιάσει.

Επίσης, όταν λέμε «φόρο», εννοούμε φόρο στο τέλος του χρόνου με τη δήλωση, έτσι; Να λέμε ΦΠΑ αν εννοούμε αυτό για να μη μπερδευόμαστε.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

Εγώ έχω καταλάβει φόρο εισοδήματος, όχι ΦΠΑ, εφόσον το συγκεκριμένο απαλάσσεται. Και ναι, αυτό κατάλαβα, ή φάε τη χασούρα και σκάσε, ή τσέπωσέ τα και μην το πεις ούτε του παπά (αν έχει ανέβει το δολάριο).


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 5, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Να με συγχωρνάς, Κόμη, αλλά μήπως μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο λιανά γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς; It's not you, it's me, που λένε και οι Αγγλοσάξονες.



Εννοώ ότι κανονικά έστω ότι εισπράττω 100€ ως Μπάτμαν συν 19€ ΦΠΑ, επειδή έδειρα δέκα κακούς (10 κακοί χ 10€/κακός). Αγοράζω καινούργια στολή 20€, με ΦΠΑ 3,8€. Κανονικά, στο τέλος του τριμήνου αποδίδω 19-3,8=15,2 €. Τι γίνεται όταν το μπατμανιλίκι είναι η δεύτερη, μη υποκείμενη σε ΦΠΑ δραστηριότητα;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

Τίποτα. Όλα αυτά που λες γίνονται στο ΦΠΑ της πρώτης. Νομίζω ότι αν δεν έχεις να δηλώνεις από πρώτη και έχεις μόνο από δεύτερη, βάζεις απλώς μηδέν ή υποβάλλεις αρνητική δήλωση, ανάλογα με το τι έξοδα έχεις κάνει. Θα ρωτήσω και το λογιστή μου. 
Μόνο 10€ έκαστος; Χαλάτε την πιάτσα, αγαπητέ!


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

Κι άμα βγάζεις πιο πολλά από το μπατμανιλίκι απ' ό,τι από τη μετάφραση τι γίνεται; Φεσώνεις συνεχώς το κράτος με πιστωτικό ΦΠΑ; Όλο παράδοξα είναι αυτή η φορολογική νομοθεσία τελικά. Και δυο αβγά Τουρκίας.


----------



## Lina (Jun 11, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τα ίδια ακριβώς ισχύουν και για τις αμερικανικές εταιρείες. Η διαδικασία απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα είναι η εξής:
> 
> Στην περιοδική ΦΠΑ, περνάμε αυτά τα ποσά στον κωδικό 308, και υπολογίζουμε αναλογικά τη *μείωση της επιστροφής ΦΠΑ *που προκύπτει από τις δαπάνες μας. Δηλαδή, δεν αφαιρείται όλο το ΦΠΑ που δικαιούμαστε, αλλά ένα ποσοστό του -- η διαδικασία λέγεται pro rata.



Απορία: εφόσον δεν έχουμε εισπράξει ούτε αποδώσει ΦΠΑ πώς μπαίνει έστω και pro rata ΦΠΑ στον συμψηφισμό με τον ΦΠΑ επί των δαπανών;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2009)

Αυτή η διαδικασία βασίζεται στην εξής λογική: 
Όταν κάποιος έχει αμοιβές που υπόκεινται σε ΦΠΑ, έχει δικαίωμα να συμψηφίσει το ΦΠΑ των εσόδων με το ΦΠΑ των δαπανών του, επομένως να μην αποδώσει ολόκληρο το ΦΠΑ που εισέπραξε από τους πελάτες του. Αν κάποιος αμείβεται χωρίς ΦΠΑ (π.χ. οι ασφαλιστές), δεν έχει αυτό το πλεονέκτημα, δηλαδή να περάσει το ΦΠΑ των εξόδων του σε μια περιοδική ΦΠΑ και να το συμψηφίσει. Οπότε, αν κάποιος έχει δυο ειδών έσοδα, με ΦΠΑ και χωρίς, πρέπει να λειτουργήσει μια αναλογική κατάσταση μεταξύ της πρώτης και της δεύτερης περίπτωσης. 

Έτσι έχω καταλάβει εγώ τη λογική του pro rata. Αν κάποιος είναι καλύτερος γνώστης, ας με διορθώσει.


----------



## Lina (Jun 12, 2009)

Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι για pro rata ΦΠΑ είχα ακούσει παλιότερα από ένα συνάδελφο, ο οποίος όμως μου είχε πει ότι απέδιδε pro rata ΦΠΑ για δουλειές με το εξωτερικό. Φυσικά, ο λογιστής του ήταν αυτός που του είχε πει ότι έτσι έπρεπε να κάνει. Τελικά, αφού είχε πληρώσει έτσι κάμποσα λεφτά ο λογιστής του του είπε ότι δεν χρειαζόταν. Πάντως εμένα μου φαίνεται παράλογο και άδικο, γιατί ΦΠΑ πληρώνει ο τελικός καταναλωτής και όχι ο πάροχος υπηρεσιών.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2009)

Ο δικός μου λογιστής ισχυρίζεται ότι χρειάζεται. Μήπως μπορείς να μας συστήσεις αυτόν τον λογιστή που λέει ότι δεν χρειάζεται; Μπορούμε να γίνουμε όλοι πελάτες του, μας συμφέρει πιο πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, αν δεις το ένα από τα δύο συνημμένα που έχω δώσει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα θα δεις ότι δε χρειάζεται να πληρώσουμε ΦΠΑ για συναλλαγές με εξωτερικό. Όλα τα μεταφραστικά που δουλεύουν με εξωτερικό κόβουν τιμολόγια που απαλάσσονται από ΦΠΑ. Κάποια, μάλιστα, γράφουν «απαλλαγή από ΦΠΑ βάσει άρθρου 12, παράγραφος 5, περίπτωση η του νόμου 1642/86»


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2009)

Μάτα, το ξέρω αυτό. Δεν είπα ότι θα πληρώσουμε ΦΠΑ. Ρωτάω αν ισχύει ο υπολογισμός pro rata, βάσει του οποίου χάνεις από τον συμψηφισμό ΦΠΑ εσόδων-δαπανών, δηλαδή είναι σαν να πληρώνεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2009)

Α, οκ. Ρωτάω και επανέρχομαι.


----------



## Lina (Jun 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ο δικός μου λογιστής ισχυρίζεται ότι χρειάζεται. Μήπως μπορείς να μας συστήσεις αυτόν τον λογιστή που λέει ότι δεν χρειάζεται; Μπορούμε να γίνουμε όλοι πελάτες του, μας συμφέρει πιο πολύ.



Άσε καλύτερα, να μη σας τον συστήσω, γιατί τα κερατιάτικα που πλήρωσε ο συνάδελφος δεν ξέρω αν του τα επέστρεψε. Γενικότερα, τώρα, για το τι είναι σωστό με το λογιστικά, ο Θεός να βάλει το χέρι του, αφού οι λογιστές ούτε μεταξύ τους δεν συμφωνούν, πόσο μάλλον με την εφορία. Εγώ πάντως για τις συναλλαγές με ΕΕ ούτε έχω κάνει δήλωση για ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές ούτε ξέρω αν ο λογιστής μου τις βάζει στις πράξεις λήπτη για τις οποίες ενημερώθηκα πρώτη φορά εδώ και δεν πάω να το τσεκάρω για να μην πάθω κανένα (ήπιο) εγκεφαλικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2009)

Δήλωση για ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές δεν χρειάζεται. Εφόσον του δίνεις τα τιμολόγια για να τα δηλώσει, κάπου θα τα δηλώνει, δεν μπορεί.


----------



## Lina (Jun 12, 2009)

Ναι, τα δηλώνει, και μάλιστα μου είχε πει ότι δεν χρειάζεται δήλωση για ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές γιατί πρόκειται για παροχή υπηρεσιών. Απλώς, δεν μου έχει πει τίποτα για πράξεις λήπτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2009)

Λοιπόν, βρήκα άκρη στο θέμα. Κοντεύω να γίνω λογιστής.

1) Όσον αφορά το θέμα της συναλλαγματικής ισοτιμίας, εδώ βρίσκουμε την ισοτιμία που ορίζεται στο τέλος κάθε μήνα και ισχύει για όλον τον επόμενο. Αν τη στιγμή που πάμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την ισοτιμία που είχε καθοριστεί στο τέλος που προηγούμενο μήνα, η ισοτιμία έχει αλλάξει περισσότερο από 5%, τότε χρησιμοποιούμε τη νέα ισοτιμία, που ορίζεται από την Τ της Ε κάθε Τετάρτη. Αν μπούμε στο λινκ που σας έδωσα πιο πάνω, αμέσως θα μας δείξει τη νέα τιμή δίπλα στην παλιά, όπως είδα π.χ. να συμβαίνει για το δολάριο μέσα στον Μάιο, έχει δύο τιμές, προφανώς τον Ιούνιο χρησιμοποιούμε τη δεύτερη από αυτές.

2) Τι γίνεται με το pro-rata; Αυτό που λέει η Λίνα ότι είπε εκείνος ο λογιστής. Ο δικός μου εξακολουθεί να τα λέει λάθος. Αυτά που βλέπετε πιο κάτω τα πήρα από τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες του in.gr.

13. Πώς γίνεται ο επιμερισμός του φόρου των κοινών δαπανών (Pro - rata), ποιες εκροές συμπεριλαμβάνονται στον αριθμητή και ποιες στον παρονομαστή του κλάσματος;

Σε περίπτωση που ο υποκείμενος στο φόρο χρησιμοποιεί αγαθά και υπηρεσίες για την πραγματοποίηση πράξεων, για μερικές από τις οποίες δεν παρέχεται δικαίωμα έκπτωσης (μη υποκείμενες ή απαλλασσόμενες χωρίς δικαίωμα έκπτωσης), ο εκπιπτόμενος φόρος ορίζεται σε ποσοστό στα εκατό του συνολικού ποσού του φόρου των κοινών αυτών εισροών. Το εκπιπτόμενο αυτό ποσοστό βρίσκεται με βάση ένα κλάσμα (Pro - rata), το οποίο:

(α) στον αριθμητή περιλαμβάνονται οι: φορολογητέες εκροές + οι φορολογητέες εκροές εκτός Ελλάδας + απαλλασσόμενες εκροές που δημιουργούν δικαίωμα προς έκπτωση, και

(β) στον παρονομαστή περιλαμβάνονται: ό,τι έχει περιληφθεί στον αριθμητή + οι απαλλασσόμενες εκροές που δεν δημιουργούν δικαίωμα προς έκπτωση. Επίσης, στο παρονομαστή συμπεριλαμβάνονται και οι μη συνδεόμενες με την τιμή των πράξεων επιδοτήσεις, μόνο στη περίπτωση που το κλάσμα έχει ήδη δημιουργηθεί από άλλη αιτία.

Δηλαδή, στον αριθμητή βάζουμε τα ποσά που είναι στους κωδικούς 307 (πελάτες στην Ελλάδα), 308 (πελάτες στην Αμερική) και 309 (πελάτες στην Ε.Ε.), ενώ στον παρονομαστή βάζουμε όλα τα προηγούμενα συν το 310, που δεν δημιουργεί δικαίωμα έκπτωσης. Εγώ σ' αυτόν τον κωδικό έχω τα έσοδά μου από τα σεμινάρια που κάνω. Ή κάποιος άλλος θα έβαζε σ' αυτόν τον κωδικό έσοδα από πωλήσεις ασφαλειών, αν είναι ασφαλιστής.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2009)

Διαβάζοντας όλο το νήμα παλι σκεφτομαι ότι τελικά η εφορία στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει για να δημιουργεί θεσεις εργασίας λογιστών 

Για το θέμα του συναλλάγματος παντως θυμάμαι παλιά κάποτε που έιχα παέι σε ένα γραφέιο επίσκεψη ότι έκοβαν και αρχειοθετουσαν τη στήλη του συναλλαγματος από τη Ναυτεμπορική. Τώρα είναι εμφανές το γιατι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2009)

Το εκνευριστικό δεν είναι ότι πρέπει να πληρώσεις λογιστή, στο κάτω-κάτω, υποθέτω ότι και σε όλες τις χώρες οι επαγγελματίες σε λογιστές αναθέτουν αυτές τις υποθέσεις. Το κακό είναι το ότι ούτε οι λογιστές ξέρουν. Άλλα λέει ο ένας, άλλα λέει ο άλλος. Αν πέσεις σ' αυτόν που λέει το σωστό, εντάξει, αλλά τι γίνεται όταν ο λογιστής σού τα λέει λάθος; Εμένα ήδη ο δικός μου στο περασμένο τρίμηνο με καθοδήγησε να δηλώσω σε λάθος κωδικό στην Περιοδική ΦΠΑ τα έσοδά μου από το σεμινάριο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2009)

Ανάλογα με το σύστημα και τις συναλλαγές. 
Πάντως όλοι οι έλευθεροι επαγγελματίες που ξέρω στο ΗΒ (κι εγώ μαζί), δεν πήγαμε ποτέ σε λογιστή, οι Έλληνες συνήθως πάνε την πρώτη χρονιά γιατί φοβούνται ότι θα είναι όπως στην Ελλαδα, μετά βλέπουν ότι δεν είναι και τα κανουν μόνοι τους. Η εφορία άμα παρεις τηλέφωνοκαι το παίξεις χαμένος στο διάστημα σε καθοδηγεί βήμα- βήμα σχεδόν (συνήθως). 

Στην Ελλάδα όσες φορές είχα παρε δώσε με εφορία προσπαθούσαν να δημιουργήσουν κλίμα φόβου για να τρομάξει ο φορολογούμενος και να έιναι πιο επιρρεπής στο φακελάκι- ακόμα κι όταν δεν έχει κανει καποια παρατυπία.


----------



## pshleas (Jul 20, 2009)

Το χειρότερο από όλα είναι ότι βασίζεσαι στην ημιμάθεια ή στην αμάθεια των ανθρώπων που στελεχώνουν τις ΔΟΥ.
Γραφικό μεν, αλλά εάν ο Έφορος έχει καλο...κοιμηθεί, την σκαπουλάρεις από ο,τιδήποτε... Και θα τολμούσα να πω και "Δυστυχώς..."


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 30, 2011)

Να ξεθάψω το νήμα και να σας κάνω και μια άλλη ερώτηση: Έχετε κάνει ποτέ έργα για πελάτες σε Ινδία; Ισχύει εκεί ό,τι ισχύει για έργα μετάφρασης από πελάτες σε Η.Π.Α.;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Ινδίας υφίσταται διμερής σύμβαση για την αποφυγή τής διπλής φορολογίας (όπως υπάρχει και μεταξύ Ελλάδας και ΗΠΑ), η οποία έχει κυρωθεί με το Ν.Δ.4580/1966 (επισυνάπτεται).


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 30, 2011)

Αυτό το ήξερα αλλά επειδή πάνε να με βγάλουν τρελή να σας πω τι κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας τη διμερή σύμβαση: Ο πελάτης πληρώνει σε μένα όλο το ποσό (δηλαδή αν το έργο είναι 100Ευρώ + 20% τότε θα πληρώσει 120 συνολικά σε μένα) και εγώ κάνω τα υπόλοιπα. Η άλλη πλευρά υποστηρίζει ότι εκείνοι παρακρατούν το 20%, το αποδίδουν στην Ελλάδα και μου δίνουν ένα πιστοποιητικό την επόμενη χρονιά. Ποιος έχει δίκιο;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Να αποδώσει (απευθείας) μια ινδική εταιρεία ελληνικό φόρο προσώπου (που δεν είναι υποκείμενο σε ινδική φορολόγηση) στην Ελλάδα, δεν το έχω ξανακούσει. Ωστόσο, θα σου πρότεινα το εξής: Ζήτησέ τους ένα πρότυπο/δείγμα τής εν λόγω βεβαίωσης την οποία σού είπαν ότι δίνουν, και δείξ' την στη ΔΟΥ σου για να πάρεις και τη δική τους γνώμη (μαζί με το πώς το βλέπουν το όλο θέμα των ισχυρισμών των Ινδών).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2011)

Πάντως, ένας φίλος που συνεργάζεται με Ινδούς τους τελευταίους μήνες δεν έχει καμιά τέτοια διαδικασία. Ούτε για απόδοση φόρων τού έχουν μιλήσει, ούτε για βεβαιώσεις. Και δεν φαντάζομαι να υπάρχει μηχανισμός στις ελληνικές ΔΟΥ για να τους αποδίδεται φόρος που κρατήθηκε για λογαριασμό Έλληνα πολίτη στην Ινδία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, χρησιμότατος κατάλογος (ανά χώρα) όλων των διμερών συμβάσεων για την αποφυγή τής διπλής φορολόγησης, με τη σχετική νομοθεσία και τα απαιτούμενα έντυπα: http://www.taxheaven.gr/pages/simb. Εξαιρετική σελίδα!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2011)

Οι συμβάσεις επίσης αγγλιστί και ελληνιστί σε σελίδα της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων.


----------



## peacock (Dec 17, 2021)

Γεια σας,

Ξεθάβω για άλλη μια φορά αυτό το νήμα καθώς έχω απορία για έναν πελάτη που έχει έδρα στην Ιταλία αλλά δίνει τιμή για τις εργασίες σε δύο διαφορετικά νομίσματα, δηλ. άλλες σε ευρώ και άλλες σε δολάρια.
Τις εργασίες που θα μου πληρώσει σε δολάρια, πώς τις περνάω στο ηλεκτρονικό τιμολόγιο; Ως ενδοκοινοτική συναλλαγή μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα επιλογής του ποσού προς πληρωμή μόνο σε ευρώ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2021)

peacock said:


> Τις εργασίες που θα μου πληρώσει σε δολάρια, πώς τις περνάω στο ηλεκτρονικό τιμολόγιο; Ως ενδοκοινοτική συναλλαγή μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα επιλογής του ποσού προς πληρωμή μόνο σε ευρώ.


Εδώ υπάρχουν αναρτημένες από την ΑΑΔΕ οι ισοτιμίες που χρησιμοποιούνται κάθε μήνα για τις τιμολογήσεις: https://www.aade.gr/epiheiriseis/forologikes-ypiresies/fpa/isotimies-synallagmatos-gia-fpa


----------



## peacock (Dec 18, 2021)

Σε ευχαριστώ, Zazula!
Εγώ, λοιπόν, στέλνω το τιμολόγιο, ας πούμε, τέλος Δεκεμβρίου μετατρέποντας αντίστοιχα τα δολάρια σε ευρώ σύμφωνα με την ισοτιμία του μήνα, ανεξάρτητα από το ότι θα πληρωθώ 1,5 μήνα μετά. Η ισοτιμία αφορά την έκδοση αποκλειστικά, ανεξάρτητα από το ό,τι στον λογαριασμό μου θα εμφανιστεί τελικά διαφορετικό ποσό που θα εξαρτηθεί από την ισοτιμία κατά την ημέρα καταβολής του ποσού από τον πελάτη;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2021)

Οι συναλλαγματικές διαφορές τιμολόγησης-εξόφλησης περνιούνται ως ανόργανα έσοδα ή έξοδα κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## peacock (Dec 19, 2021)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2021)

Επειδή στην Ελλάδα έκοβα το τιμολόγιο τη μέρα που με πλήρωναν οι Έλληνες πελάτες μου* και όχι νωρίτερα, έκανα το ίδιο και με τους πελάτες εξωτερικού που πλήρωναν σε δολάρια. Έβαζα ημερομηνία στο τιμολόγιο τη μέρα που μπήκε στον λογαριασμό μου η πληρωμή στην τράπεζα, με ακριβώς το ποσό που κατατέθηκε. Ούτως ή άλλως, κανένας από τους ξένους πελάτες μου δεν ζητούσε να του στείλω τιμολόγιο. Οι ίδιοι έβγαζαν την κατάσταση πληρωμής και μου ζητούσαν να την εγκρίνω, χωρίς να ζητάνε παραστατικό.
Φυσικά η τυπική διαδικασία είναι αυτή που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο Ζazula, η οποία ακολουθείται και εδώ στην Αγγλία που είμαι τώρα: στην ετήσια δήλωσή μου υπάρχει κωδικός που αναφέρεται στα έσοδα ή έξοδα από συναλλαγματικές διαφορές.

*Στην ουσία, επί πολλά χρόνια είχα την τύχη να έχω μόνο έναν Έλληνα πελάτη που πλήρωνε κάθε μήνα την ίδια μέρα ανελλιπώς.


----------



## peacock (Dec 26, 2021)

Ευχαριστώ, Αλεξάνδρα.
Το ίδιο μου είπε και ο λογίστρια ότι «το τιμολόγιο πρέπει να συμβαδίζει με την πληρωμή».
Ωστόσο, ο δικός μου πελάτης ζητάει να του στέλνω τιμολόγιο (το μεταξύ μας), στο οποίο πρέπει να βάζω έναν αριθμό που στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιεί ως αιτιολογία για την κατάθεση 1,5 μήνα μετά. Άραγε αυτός ο αριθμός που χρησιμοποιείται για την καταβολή χρημάτων στον λογαριασμό μου, δεν πρέπει να είναι ο ίδιος με εκείνον στο παραστατικό που θα κόψω μέσω του e-timologio;
Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω, λοιπόν, είναι ότι πρώτα πρέπει να φτιάχνω παραστατικό στο e-timologio, και με τον αριθμό αυτόν να στέλνω το άτυπο τιμολόγιο στον πελάτη μου.
Δεν ξέρω, έχω μπερδευτεί... Η δε λογίστρια δεν δείχνει να γνωρίζει και πολλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2021)

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

Το να μη γνωρίζουν πολλά οι λογιστές είναι μάλλον ο κανόνας, παρά εξαίρεση. 

Όπως είπαμε πιο πάνω, η τυπική διαδικασία είναι αυτή που περιγράφει ο Zazula. Τι έκανα εγώ για να αποφύγω τις φασαρίες: 
Κόβω το τιμολόγιο τη μέρα που μου το ζητάει ο πελάτης μου. (Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ονομάζεται "προτιμολόγιο".) Δεν θα το καταχωρίσω στα βιβλία μου εκείνη τη μέρα, τυπικά είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει. Αυτό με καλύπτει και για την περίπτωση που ο πελάτης αποδειχθεί κακοπληρωτής και δεν πληρώσει καθόλου. Θα χάσω μεν τα λεφτά μου, αλλά δεν θα φορολογηθώ κιόλας για χρήματα που δεν εισέπραξα.
Τη μέρα που τα χρήματα θα μπουν στον λογαριασμό μου, επισημοποιώ το τιμολόγιο με την ημερομηνία της κατάθεσης και το καταχωρώ στα βιβλία μου με την ισοτιμία που μου έδωσε η τράπεζα.


----------

